# Please help me...... mix or pure?



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I found this sweetheart and cant tell for sure if she is mixed or just a young one..... what do you all think? Sad thing is, she has never been handled until just recently.... she was abandoned and living only by getting trash to eat. I think she is adorable but didnt know for sure if she was pure and a light sable, going through teathing or a high mix. Its hard not being able to see her entire face.











*quoted from the foster mom:* 



> Quote: When we got her she had never been touched by a human. She had grown up at a home that did not care for their dogs and she was forced to look for food


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's possible, but too hard to tell from that pic and without seeing her face. A light sable is definitely a possibility.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The body shape says mix to me, especially with the long neck and blocky body.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

yea the shape an the body tell a tail of a husky or some time of inu type dog?akita or maybe chow,or even malamute...how ever she does stand a chance of getting stocky and filling out,looking at the photo she has multi colored eyes? if so def a husky or malamute....


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Her legs standing as stocky and as far apart as they are would make me think she had some kind of bullydog (pittbull, rottie, bulldog) in her. It may just be the camera angle, but her legs seem very spaced apart.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think anyone can tell from this picture. To me that stance says "stressed", as does the tail. Poor dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Poor baby, she seems to be pulling to get away and is obviously stressed. It is hard to say from the photo whether she is purebred, but I definitely see no pitbull, rottie or bulldog there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you get a picture straight from the side and another from the front? She could be and just have soft ears but it's impossible to tell from the angle of the picture.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThe body shape says mix to me, especially with the long neck and blocky body.


I have to agree. But if you could get a better pictue, it could just be the angle and stress.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I am trying to get another photo of her... she is only 4 months old and her name is baby. I am going to try to go see her this weekend if you can get off work long enough.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dorian-is this for the board or for you/looking for input for yourself to adopt her?

If for the board (to post to try to help her) I will move her to the purebred mix section. 

She kind of reminds me of Strongheart's Jesse Jane!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hopefully you can get another photo. 

It is impossible to tell from this one. I would have to say mix from this shot. Like Ruth said the block body.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

bully breed x shepherd becuase the shape of her legs, how she's standing and the chest. Would have to see her head straight on to really tell. The ears are also way too floppy, even for 4 months old.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Jean, I have been looking for a dog for my mother, she is 65 and needs just the right dog in her life. I have been working on this for about 3 months and I am beginning to think that she needs an older dog, but I ran across this little girl and my heart was sad for her.  She is in foster care and they are working hard at finding her a forever home locally. I think that there are probably much more needed cases out there then what she is in currently so not sure she is needed to be put on the site. I do appreciate what everyone here does to thelp out.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote:The ears are also way too floppy, even for 4 months old.


Very important to remember that ears will be affected by nutritional issues. This is a shelter dog.


----------

